# 16gb or 32



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just pre ordered the s3 thru verizon. I asked for the 32gb .. my question is should i change it to the 16gb .. didnt realize we could also add a sd card. Save 50 bucks lol. Or should i stay with the 32gb

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going with 16GB and getting a 32GB SD Card lol Should be more than enough, I would save the 50 bucks and grab a good 32GB SD Card.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Well if you don't need that much internal storage then save your money, get the 16GB, and buy a 32GB micro sd for cheap. If in the future you need more storage you can upgrade the micro sd to 64GB since the S3 has support for that. Personally I'm getting a 32GB internal and holding off until 64GB cards are much cheaper then turning this thing into a ~96GB media powerhouse.


----------



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

16gb only because you have removable sd support. And when you have 32gb cards costing under $20 it just makes more sense. If this question was for the Nexus or HTC models I would 100% go with the 32gb model. And the icing on top of the cake is that the S3 has 64gb microsd support. Cards should get cheaper as time goes on. Hell, buy the 64gb card today and keep it for the S4.


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

I placed my order for a white 16 Mb. Then within a few minutes of thinking I quickly canceled that order and ordered a blue 32 gig. Why??? With Verizon ending the unlimited plan, not only did I need to lock in now, I need a system that will take me a few years forward if need be. I felt that 32 Gb would get me the best data crunching and no compromise usage. The white I figured that it may end up being more of a fad color. Plus with the pentile display if there is any color shift the tinted whites would look more so against a (true) white frame. The whites on the Nexus were a bluish green to me. Place that next to a nice warm white and yuck. The blue being a cool color temp. will make the warm tones really pop. (and it matches my porsche, hahaha)


----------



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

iclickjohn said:


> I placed my order for a white 16 Mb. Then within a few minutes of thinking I quickly canceled that order and ordered a blue 32 gig. Why??? With Verizon ending the unlimited plan, not only did I need to lock in now, I need a system that will take me a few years forward if need be. I felt that 32 Gb would get me the best data crunching and no compromise usage. The white I figured that it may end up being more of a fad color. Plus with the pentile display if there is any color shift the tinted whites would look more so against a (true) white frame. The whites on the Nexus were a bluish green to me. Place that next to a nice warm white and yuck. The blue being a cool color temp. will make the warm tones really pop. (and it matches my porsche, hahaha)


Strange, you must be on some tiered plan right now. If you preorder the S3 before 6/28 you get to keep your unlimited. That's the only reason I'm considering jumping to the S3 from my Nexus. If you have unlimited right now and upgrade to the S3 Verizon can't touch you for 2 years without breaching their own contract. First time in my life I actually wanted to be under a 2 year contract with unlimited data.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

I chose the 16GB model because combined with my 32GB sdcard 48GB is more than enough for me. I can always upgrade my 32GB sdcard to a 64GB sdcard if I need more. By the time I need more than 80GB of internal storage I will need a new phone......lol,

having an additional 16GB of memory is not going to make my device last longer or work faster....


----------

